# Lower Escanaba



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Have a bow hunting trip planned for all of next week up that way. Very avid fisherman downstate thinking of the possibility of Kings below the papermill dam (obviously). I fish bobber and skein when fishing Kings downstate.

If you would be willing via PM only, please let me know if the opportunity is there and any other information you would be willing to give.

Thanks, looking forward to some quiet time in the UP.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There might be another fresh run still out in the lake but most of the fish in the river are blackened salmon. Might want to try for browns, coho, or steelhead.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Try getting a hold of Chris Wahl at Bayview Bait and Tackle. 906-786-1488 or e-mail: [email protected]. He can fill you in on the fishing in that area.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. Still trying ti figure out if I have enough room in the truck for a fishing pole, well, of course I do.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm going to be up that way as well in a couple of weeks. Would you guys recommend using the float method with salmon eggs for browns, steelhead, and possible salmon?

We were there a couple weeks ago and hammered the kings doing that method. I was going to focus more on steel and thought the same method might work but if there's something better I'm all for it.


----------

